# Ears Really on top of her head?



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

I got a puppy, after I got her her ears popped up, but there REALLY like straight up, and small, vs my male had big ears and they where out to the side. 

Its really hard to not pet her on the head, but thats usually what it takes along with good nutrition to get my puppies ears to stand.


----------



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

She has very wimpy features compared to my male at the same age, is that because of there difference in sex? or is she just not as strong? he was a lot faster and coordinated too.


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Her ears are fine, typical puppy ears, sometimes they look like there glued together.

What are wimpy features??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

male looks german lines, pup looks american? "wimpy features" can most definitely be due to difference in gender, but also lines.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Here are some photos of adult females that have ears more upright. As far as I know - it's not a fault. Does not seem to interfere with their hearing or working ability. You will also see some pups that are very "foxy" looking, lots with Teepee ears. 

My females ears stand straight up. But, the story's not over. Though she's over 1.5 years old - she's still growing in her head and chest. But, only in the last 6 months is her head growth finally catching up to her fabulous ears.

Ah, I don't think the middle photo's a female. Looks like a dude... Didn't notice and just picked this group off thumbnails. lol


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Forgot to add. The head has muscles to... many which control the ear angle. When I started giving my pup the big knuckle bones to chew - her head and ears really tightened up - this due to muscle strength. Plus, older dogs develop a fur ruffs - a ridge from the ears down that makes their head appear "wider" than it really is.... this with maturity.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like your puppies leg was shaved. Health issue?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She's female. She's supposed to look girly! Seriously though, males should look like males, and females like females.


----------



## Mackinblack007 (Jan 13, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Looks like your puppies leg was shaved. Health issue?


she broke some glass and cut herself , I took her in no had it stitched up and meds, anything can hurt a puppy when there 8 weeks.


----------

